# Aristocraft "Uncatalogued Database"



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

On the old Aristocraft web site there was a database that covered pretty much everything Aristocraft ever made - I think it was called the "uncatalogued database"

I don't see a link to that on the new Aristo web site.

Has that database just vanished?

Or did someone by chance make a copy of it I can access?


Thanks,

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

As far as I know, Scott Polk is not intending to lose anything. He emailed me and informed me of a few things. 

Sit tight, he not only brought a new site online, but he's with a new ISP/host and lots of details getting his previous software over to the new "place". Remember that the web site, the forum, and the uncataloged database were all different, separate pieces of software. 

So, there's a bunch more work than just moving the main site. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Greg, 

That's good to hear. 

I already got burned a few times already with Large Scale forums and databases just disappearing over night or crashing and nobody made a back-up. 

That's why we host everything on the GBDB database ourselves (and pay for it ourselves), no dependancy on anyone else, there is also a nightly back up routine. 

Knut


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Knut- I was just on the Aristocraft site. The uncatalogued data base is back. 


-Kevin.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It's been a couple of weeks since I've been able to get into the Aristo home page. I can get into some of their topics, but not many, I used to be a member of the forums, but I can't get in now!!

Chuck 


Chuck


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I've got the same problem as Chuck. I was an Aristo forum member for several years but now I can't get it to recognize me.
Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are sure of what your user name is, then try logging in... it will take you to a "forgot password" place.... 

Of course if you have changed your email address since then, you are out of luck... just email them and ask them to fix your login. 

Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion Greg, but I can't even find a place to log in let alone ask for my password.

I tried an end run around my bookmark, but when ever I GOOGLE Aristocraft I get the same screen. Everything on the top and left side (subsites) is there, but nothing in the main field.

Chuck 


PS: nothing has changed regarding my email address.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck

While on the "Uncatalogued Database" web page look in your browser's URL address field and you'll find that it is an HTTPS (secure sockets) connection. This may explain the reason for nothing being displayed in the field area. Depending on the browser that you use and its respective configuration settings you may or may not get a warning that only secure content is being displayed. You may also want to check your browser's configuration regarding secure/non-secure content display.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve. It is just a little confusing as to why it worked one day and not the next.

Chuck 


I just went in through Safari and got the new site. It is Firefox that is giving me the problem. In the past with Firefox, https sites haven't given me a problem.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have now gotten in through firefox. By going in through Safari I was able to copy the URL and then paste it into Firefox. Typing it directly into Firefox didn't work for me. Here is the URL that works for me: https://www.aristocraft.com/

This gets me into the home page. 


It maybe that I didn't type in the last backslash is the reason it didn't work.

Thanks to Greg and Steve for the suggestions.

Chuck


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you got things to work for ya.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By SteveC on 12 Apr 2012 10:08 PM 
While on the "Uncatalogued Database" web page look in your browser's URL address field and you'll find that it is an HTTPS (secure sockets) connection.
I wonder what the point is of making the database a secure connection.......doesn't make any sense to me.

I had no problem accessing the site either with http or https both in Safari and Firefox (on a Mac), the site comes up the same either way from what I can see, but if I click on the home page link it takes me to the http site.

Knut


----------

